

The Porn Identity (2006) - yannis
http://www.tnr.com/article/washington-diarist-the-porn-identity

======
dotBen
Um, for a start this article is for _2006_ people -- I'm not sure why this is
of interest now.

The piece sounds fabricated/exaggerated - the author claims she was not
involved in porn yet she was clearly happy to appear to be associated with the
industry... That's totally the inverse of the norm (women get involved with
the industry but DON'T want their true identity to be associated with their
work).

Also a quick google of Eve Fairbank's name returns an Urban Dictionary result:

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Eve+Fairbanks>

"Her writing style is known as Fairbanksing: A gratuitous fabrication in a
story when the truth would have served just fine."

She appears to be known to embellish stories that she writes in publications.

~~~
epochwolf
How authoritative is Urban Dictionary?

(I ask because I don't know, I haven't used it much)

~~~
pmiller2
Urban Dictionary is essentially Hot or Not for words and phrases. Take that
for what you will.

~~~
zackattack
I would actually like to suggest that wordhate
(<http://apps.facebook.com/wordhate/>) is the Hot or Not for words and
phrases. Haha

------
ramanujan
> "I've been talking to Google," my mother wrote, "and they got your name off
> all those sites." Sure enough, thanks to persistent attention from Google's
> user support, the links--byproducts of tricks to drive more traffic to porn
> sites--were gone.

How about that. I bet a lot of people wish they could talk to google.

------
waterlesscloud
My first assumption would have been that there was some sort of algorithmic
trick behind that, like what you see when you google names of famous people.
But that does require a fair amount of sophistication to suspect that.

Googling my real name used to turn up a lot of text porn, written by someone
using my real name as a pseudonym (I admit, "Rod Ramsey" is tempting for that
purpose). I just lived with it, didn't see that it really hurt me in any way.

~~~
crosvenir
Don't worry. Just chalk it up to na?vet?.

~~~
samd
<http://www.thefreedictionary.com/naivet%C3%A9>

~~~
barrkel
I think you missed the joke. And the umlaut (diaeresis) on the i.

~~~
zackattack
(diæresis)

------
andrewvc
Seriously? Anyone who uses the internet at all knows that searching names is
likely to turn up multiple people, especially for common names like the
author's. I don't really see how this is a problem. Should the phone company
be liable if you look up someone by name in a phone book at it turns out
they're a prostitute when people call them up?

~~~
epochwolf
Do I really need to point out the "facebook login" incident again?

A lot of people trust computers and assume they are magically correct.
Example: THE DATABASE is magically and completely up to date in every detail.
Just try getting incorrect information changed in a database some time. People
trust computers way more than they should.

~~~
zackattack
What was the "'facebook login' incident"?

~~~
jmah
A ReadWriteWeb article started becoming the first result when Googling for
"facebook login", and the comments were filled with confused people who think
they're accordingly on (the "new") Facebook.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1119184>

------
tophat02
I don't know about the rest of you, but the moment I turned 18, this kind of
assault on my privacy by my parents would have been completely unacceptable.

------
jgrahamc
Long ago I complained to Google about my name being associated with
pornographic ads. They fixed it very fast.

------
greenlblue
The lesson here is if you want to protect your reputation you need a name that
is not likely to be a pornstar name.

